# I'm new here and have a question



## Arben (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello to everyone. I have had ibs for about six months now, but was just officially diagnosed yesterday when I had a colonoscopy. I have been reading this site and others to educate myself on what I can and cannot eat safely. Thank you all for being here for me. My question is this: Today I went to the health food store and they recommended two things to me, and I would like to know if anyone has used them and if they do actually help. One supplement is called "Multi Enzyme High Potency Vegetarian Formula" and the other is called "Pepogest". I would appreciate any help on this. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

ArbenI do not know about the supplements you have asked about but I am replying to encourage you to also look at www....com. I have been "living" with this condition for over 30 years and during the past six months this site and .. have helped me enormously.Happy SurfingJudithCoventry, UK


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Digestive enzymes may help with bloating, but the ones we know about are the pancreatic enzymes, not the vegetarian ones (from the studies) but they do seem to help some people.Pepogest is peppermint oil which is an antispasmodic and helps some people. I can use peppermint altoids and get enough peppermint oil from 1-3 of those and they are really cheap.K.


----------



## Arben (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Judith and Kathy. I have read much from the site you mentioned, Judith. It seems to be very informative. I am working on changing to the IBS Diet. It won't be easy, but I'm sure you know that, right?I developed this problem after coming off the Atkins Diet. I was on it for about a year and a half. I don't know if Atkins caused it or not, but I suppolse that's beside the point anyway. As Heather said at her site, at least this new diet will be a healthy one. Perhaps once I learn to eat right I will be happy with the long-term outcome. Best wishes to you both.


----------

